# levelwind vs non-levelwind conventional reel



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

what are the difference between the 2, pros and cons of each, and which 1 you would prefer


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

levelwind is easier to reel in, non can cast farther.


----------



## texas sharker (Nov 20, 2007)

and an old Penn Leveline is the BEST of "both worlds", imVho.

GOOD LUCK on the water, ts


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

Speaking in general terms, non level wind reels will indeed cast farther. The difference in distance is however minimal. Magnets also cut down on distance casts.
Non level wind reels do take a little getting used to as you must use your thumb to lay the line. 
It also depends on the reels. Using the same effort, I am able to cast my Abu 6500csct farther than a calcutta w/o levelwind, but not as far as my no magged Squidder.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Come fishing in my neck of the woods and you won't need a distance cast ;-)

In all seriousness a non level wind is more trouble than it is worth IMO. The drag is THE most important aspect of a reel.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

With level wind reels you need to be really careful about your shock knot. It can easily get caught in the level wind.

I prefer non-levelwind reels for simplicity. Its one less part of the reel to fail. Once you get your thumb used to laying line on a reel you don't even think about it anymore. 

Now for deep jigging off a boat I do like the level wind since i am lazy. But for surf casting i'll take my straight conventional without a level wind.


----------



## threegals (Aug 26, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> With level wind reels you need to be really careful about your shock knot. It can easily get caught in the level wind.
> 
> I prefer non-levelwind reels for simplicity. Its one less part of the reel to fail. Once you get your thumb used to laying line on a reel you don't even think about it anymore.
> 
> Now for deep jigging off a boat I do like the level wind since i am lazy. But for surf casting i'll take my straight conventional without a level wind.


Amen, each type of fishing has its reel.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Like a non-levelwind for bait fishing with a shock knot. Thumb is a quick learner, its not that much of a pain keeping line level even at night.
For lure fishing and any other time I can get away with it, I like a levelwind reel. 

I've got one of those old Penn 350 Leveline reels still in the tissue paper, I always wondered how well it'd cast.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

ffemtreed said:


> With level wind reels you need to be really careful about your shock knot. It can easily get caught in the level wind.
> 
> I prefer non-levelwind reels for simplicity. Its one less part of the reel to fail. Once you get your thumb used to laying line on a reel you don't even think about it anymore.
> 
> Now for deep jigging off a boat I do like the level wind since i am lazy. But for surf casting i'll take my straight conventional without a level wind.


This is true for me also.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I own and use both. For simple explanation I use the non-levelwinds for bait fishing and the levelwinds for lure fishing. They do cross over both ways from time too time since I can use either equally well. Actually the non levelwind I palm, hold the reel by the side plate instead of hold the rod or my thumb would lay the line down. Can you say muscle memory. When guys talk about number of times the spool revolves per trip across, it is a concept that I cannot understand. 
The levelwind is more problematic than the non levelwind. Though some are nature of the beast some you just use it for different stuff and some you use it or do-it differently.
The distance difference is a very real thing though it is less of a difference for a "HIGHLY" maintained reel. The levelwind parts impart drag on the turning of the spool (which works as a natural brake for most people) on most reels. Making casting easier for some. More parts equal more maintance and repairs. Now where did I put those pawls.
Now people have mentioned the shock knot being a problem. Well with lures I don't use shockleader(except for some very heavy metal) so it is not an issue. But I use tapered leaders when bait fishing a levelwind tossing large weights (heavy bucktails for site casting from piers). 
So expect to use and learn both is whta I'm saying and I would suggest the non-levelwind first.


----------

